# TJ O,Connor Animal Shelter Springfield, Ma



## Dakotamoon (Mar 1, 2007)

Scrolling through petfinder and saw this poor looking girl. Looks pure from the pic.

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12919167


----------



## bookjunky4life (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## TANDB (Dec 12, 2005)

Thomas J. O'Connor Animal Control & Adoption Center
627 Cottage Street
Springfield, MA 01104

Phone: 413.781.1484 

Fax: 413.781.5331 

Email: [email protected] 

Hours:
Weekdays 12:00 p.m. to 4:30 p.m. 
Saturdays 12:00 p.m. to 4:00 p.m.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

BUMP

I adopted from this shelter over 20 years ago, got my wonderful shep/chow from them, They are a small shelter without alot of room, please save this young man.


----------

